# Small Dent in middle of Bonnet.



## karlak (Sep 20, 2008)

Just about calmed down now....

My Son came home from work and while he is going from his car to the front door, he hears a bang and sees a Golf ball behind my car. It isn't a full weight golf ball, but a practice one - not one of the ones with lots of holes in it, but solid.

Turns out the idiot neighbor next door has hit it from his back garden back towards our houses and it has hit squarely in the middle of my bonnet. The plastic marks from the ball have polished off, but left a small dent behind - You can see it if you look at reelections or look from low down across the bonnet. First bit of damage on my 4month old Golf GTD !!!

Saw the fella next door who really didn't seem to give a ****, just said well it isn't a real golf ball. Told him what I thought of his behavior and that he will be paying for any damage.


Anyone had these really small dents repaired ?


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like a paintless dent repair guy would remove it in his sleep.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As long as he pays for the damage, that's the main thing. hassle you could do with out fella.


----------



## karlak (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheers Guys,

It is a very small indent.

I will try and take it somewhere in Bedford or Milton Keynes for them to take a look, see what they think.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Take the ball and shove it up his bunker, I hate idiots like that, they have no respect for other peoples cars :buffer:


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Karlak,
If you need a recommendation and don't mind a shortish journey down the M1 I can highly recommend Jake @ F1 Dents. He did a dent in the boot lid of my GTD last week, it was hit by a shopping trolley right on the crease. You can find him on Face Book, Google etc. 
Hope you get it sorted either way. 
Regards, Jon.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds as though the neighbour was a bit of a dick about it. 

Can you see him paying for it?


----------



## karlak (Sep 20, 2008)

Guitarjon said:


> Sounds as though the neighbour was a bit of a dick about it.
> 
> Can you see him paying for it?


He muttered about paying for it, but probably thinks it will be about a Tenner. Judging by the state of his car and house, he obviously has no pride in his own possessions, so I guess other peoples property will have even less thought in his mind. I just don't understand why he was hitting golf balls back up the garden towards the houses - He regularly smacks them down the garden into the field at the bottom of our garden, then goes and retrieves them trampling over the farmers crops !

Wife just told me he was in our garden last week retrieving golf balls !! - FFS, I think I now know why 3 panes of glass needed replacing in the greenhouse over the last 6 months.

Told her next time, to let the dog out at him.

Anyway, will go and have a proper chat with him tomorrow....


----------



## karlak (Sep 20, 2008)

Popped next door but ironiically he has gone out "golfing" :wall:

Mentioned to his wife about what happened which he had not mentioned to her at all - She werent happy and I can imagine him getting a rollicking when he gets home :thumb: ,, especially when I told her a repair would be around £70

Picture below, bear in mind that is next to a penny for size ref. But,, it is a 4 month old car and he did it, so should get it sorted. Unfortunately where it is in the bonnet near the centre, does make it catch your eye. Not sure if you guys would be as upset as I am about it


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Upset ...... I'd be livid if someone had damaged my new car - no matter how small the damage was!
At least it's a quick easy fix.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Totally reckless behaviour, how long before a stray golf ball strikes someone?


----------



## richardaudi0 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dent. I can really recommend a dent guy who lives in Bedford and covers the surrounding area, including Milton Keynes.
His name's Daz and his number is 07976 600969. He done a lot of work for me over the years and every job has been perfect.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

What a pain. Shame the neighbour is being a total dick, I sympathise, ours are.

Someone jumped on the bonnet of our mini, you could see the **** print. It was pretty wrecked but a PDR guy got it back to almost factory. Yours should be pretty straight forward, hope you get the cash out of him.

Time to take up air rifle practice in the garden?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Id be screwing mate ! If it was an accident then fair enough but that's just plain senseless! As said what if it hit a young child or something? Feckwit !! Defo a pdr job would sort it mate


----------



## karlak (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheers guys.

I have a PDR guy coming round this morning to sort it out for me.

The neighbour is paying for the repair - not that he has spoken to me since, he has let his wife answer the door. Perhaps my reaction to him just after it happened as made him think that it is best to keep clear of me - suits me


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope he does pay for the damage as he might be more careful, bloody halfwit.


----------



## karlak (Sep 20, 2008)

Just had it repaired and what a superb job done. You would never know there had been a dent - It was a little more complicated as the dent was right above one of the Bonnet strengtheners, but a small access hole in the metal provided a route behind the dent.

I can without any doubt recommend Dass of Dent Busta's. A superb job and looked after my car like it was his own. He works Bedford and Milton Keynes areas and can be contacted on 07976 600969, non-franchised and is his own business. Really nice Fella as well 

Cheers Richardaudi0 for suggesting him.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad to hear that you've got it sorted.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

K then time for you to take up say chainsaw carving.
Nothing worse than the sound of a chainsaw at full pelt on a sunday morning. Then about dinner time get to the rev it bits. 
Or collect all his balls up and store them up. When you have a few wait till winter then empty them outside his front door ( light snow should cover them ) then stand back and watch the fireworks as his missus bins the clubs cos the postman has just broken his leg


----------

